# Tarp Shelters - An Introduction



## todd (Oct 17, 2016)

todd submitted a new file to the StP library:

Tarp Shelters - An introduction



> Tarp Shelters - An Introduction



Click here for more information on this file.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 17, 2016)

thanks for the submission @todd but you gotta be WAY more descriptive in the future. 'tarps' is not an acceptable title or description for this kind of document. i've updated the information for you, but future submissions with no description will likely be rejected.


----------



## todd (Oct 18, 2016)

10-4


----------

